# Partition problem



## timipl22 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello, 

Today discover another problem with my FreeBSD 9.0 after upgrade from 8.2 :/ (or hard drive). 

I got message that on / I don't free space and when check df -h I saw that capacity is -108%  but when I check space using command du -sh my all files take only 894 MB in / partition. 
When I ran command *fsck /* i got error 

```
** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
FREE BLK COUNT(S) WRONG IN SUPERBLK
SALVAGE? no

SUMMARY INFORMATION BAD
SALVAGE? no

BLK(S) MISSING IN BIT MAPS
SALVAGE? no

14081 files, 1304432 used, 3763807 free (1631 frags, 470272 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
```
then rebooted system in single user mode and run command 

`# fsck -y /` and after repair everything looks this same when I compare results '*df -h*' with '*du -sh*'(894Mb). 
I rebooted system again to normal user mode run fsck(8) and got this same error 

```
FREE BLK COUNT(S) WRONG IN SUPERBLK
...
```
and every few minutes partition size is growing but when check using *du -sh* I have still 849 MB but *df*  appear 2 GB and grow..grow ! 

Thanks for any advice !  



Best Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2012)

This will free up some space for you:
`# find /boot -name '*.symbols' -delete`


----------



## timipl22 (Aug 10, 2012)

First sorry for not clean post . 

My problems is a little bit different because when check how much space is taken on the / partition using command du i get correct info (894 MB) but when use utility for checking hdd statistic df i see that use 4 GB (yesterday was 2GB) and every minutes is growing up without reason because I don't install new software or add newuser. Its looks like 'ghost' files is created.Only solution is reboot system and start single user mode and run fsck
after this i have correct information but only for few minutes because like i said for somewhere partition is increasing even if nothing going happen on server :/.

Best regards


----------

